# SUSEX Linux



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

ive installed Suse Linux on a pc that i own and i must say im impressed the only problem is that kaffine dosent seem to support ogm and other files of that nature adn it also seems no to play dvds. maybe its because i got it with the Novell demo discs . any ways can i download all the stuff i need using a windows computer and put it on cdrw and then transfer all the stuff i need? also is there a way to unzip zip files in suse? cause i cant seem to get it to work for any of my zip files. also how do you pronounce suse?
is it like suzy


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to the world of Linux! I myself have not tried suse Linux, and when I installed Mandrake, I didn't get Kaffeine to configure right either. If you're using the KDE desktop, It's easy to configure for the various media formats, using K3b. use the "configure your desktop" menu to get to KDE, (provided you're using KDE) in the menu you'll find "system", in there you'll find K3b setup. It's all GUI and pretty straight. If you're using another desktop or really wish to do the Kaffeine, let me know.I'll see what I can find for you.

And to unzip files, you should be able to do that thru GUI also. If you have a file in your Home folder for instance, rt click, select "extract here" to unzip. then you can open or install, depending....

This works in Mandrake at least, I'm not sure for suse, correct me if necessary.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

For legal reasons, SUSE/Novell can't ship Kaffine/Xine with the ability to play DVD's. You'll have to download a numer of RPM's which will give you this capability. 

Try these: 
libdvdcss
libdvdread (You probably already have this one, but get it just in case)
xine-lib (You have this, but you'll need to upgrade it to a non-crippled version)
Win32 Codecs (This is so you can play most of the Video formats available, including WMV, Quicktime, etc.)
Kaffeine (You may as well upgrade Kaffeine while you're at it)

I may have missed one or two files, so if something still isn't working, let me know. 

I don't know why you need to burn these files to a CD from Windows and then install from Linux. Unless of course you don't have internet access from Linux. Can you explain better?

As far as opening up .zip files, as long as you installed the proper libraries, you should be able to not only make/extract zip files, but you should also be able to use Konquerer to double click on a zip file and browse it like it was a regular folder.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

My linux computer is too far away form a line to get internet for the time being( i need more networking cables) but thats why i was wondering if i could burn files thru windows and use them on linux systems.


:3-sqshy:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't know of any reason you couldn't save the necessary files to a folder on your drive. Just save them, don't try to open them. When you have what you need saved to the folder, just burn the contents to CD. And I found this Linux DVD application, perhaps it will help. http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/downloads.shtml


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Ogle is nice, and this is what I've originally used, but it's not as user friendly and (at least the version I have installed) isn't very stable. I'd say stick with Kafiene/Xine or MPlayer for your DVD viewing.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

ok but can i use windows burning programs to create a cdrw to carry all the stuff i need over to SUSE linuxor linux in general. meh yall know what i think ill go ahead and try its only a cdrw.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

As long as you close the disk, you should be fine. CD's use a universal file system which should be compatible with all OS's. Just to be safe though, include the Joliet and RockRidge extentions.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

umm when i loaded that kaffine update apparently there was some messing files . just thought i let you guys knowill come back with them.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Please post the files that are missing so that I can look them up for you. I don't do this very often so I don't remember what exact files are required.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

this is wahat my computer says when i tried to upgrade kaffine kdelibs3>=3.3
libxine1>=1 . they were colored red when the installion window popped up.

also where can i get the Demux plugin


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

"Missing Demux Pluging" just means that you're missing a codec. The Win32 Codecs that I've listed above should take care of most of this. Not all, but most. There will still be a few files here and there that you won't be able to play.

Were you able to upgrade xine-lib?

Also, exactly how were you trying to install these RPM's?


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

I was installing them through yast of course. oh see i missed that link to xine's upgrade. i guess i read that post a bit to fast .


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, just making sure. I believe YAST automatically does an upgrade, but if you do it through the command line, you have to specifically tell it to upgrade instead of install.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

okay while im here where/what is the video driver to activate the 3d effects for a geforce2 mx/mx 400?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

For the Nvidia driver, use YAST Online Update (YOU) to download the nvidia driver. This is your best way of installing it. As an alternative, you can download it from Nvidia direcly: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6629.html.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

so can i install the driver thru YAST my self seeing how my pooter aint connected to the net. also how do i et these games to work when i install them they dont show up in the game menu. Also can i play games onmy computer designed 4 windows using the onboard windows emulator?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Oops, I forgot that you were the one that didn't have internet access. 

Take a look at this link: http://www.suse.de/~sndirsch/nvidia-installer-HOWTO.html#025suse91. You'll have to download the driver from nvidia and these are the install instructions based on which version of SUSE you have. You'll have to transfer the file via CD.

Which games are we talking about? Most of the ones that were installed with SUSE whould be on your menu. If you know what the command for a particular game is, you can add a menu item for it. Just right click on the "start button" and choose Menu Editor. This is assuming that you're using KDE.

If you have WINE installed (this should be on the install CD), then you can try running the games through that. Just open a terminal window and use the following command line: wine /path/to/game.exe


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

ok when it says Inside You enable........ lemme refrase that which part do i start from? and taht Whole KDELIB 3 thing how/ where can i get/ install it? :sigh:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Here's a link to the latest kdelibs3: ftp://194.199.20.114/linux/SuSE-Linux/i386/update/9.1/rpm/i586/kdelibs3-3.2.1-44.28.i586.patch.rpm.

At the moment, I'm not understanding your other question. But then, I just woke up after going to sleep at 7am. :4-thatsba  I'm not exactly coherent right now, so I'll have to check your post again later in the day.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

ok my final question.......................



how do i uninstall/remove it from hardrive cause ive got a 17 gig that im gonna put it on.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

JeremyC said:


> ok my final question.......................
> 
> 
> 
> how do i uninstall/remove it from hardrive cause ive got a 17 gig that im gonna put it on.


All you need to do is delete the partition that suse is installed on, and then create it as a useable partition under windows. This is assuming you have windows on this machine. As far as making it part of your existing partition, this is a bit trickier, but could still be done. However, you run the risk of destroying all your data on any partitions that already exist.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

so im better of just reformatting the hard drive eh?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you have proper backups or you have nothing on that drive that you wish to keep, it might be better. Or, you can delete the partition in question, and recreate it for Windows and it will serve as your D: drive. (You can give it another letter if you wish once you've created it).


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm sounds like im gonna need step by step directions for this cause ive got anime that id like to keep


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Which route do you wish to take?


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

i think ill take the partition route seeing how ive installed xp so many times i have to talk to the actual tech supports in india. ive only done this once in my novell class so be gentle :heartlove


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry about the late reply on this. I completely forgot to answer this thread.

When you're in Windows, click on Start, then right click on My Computer and choose Manage. Choose Disk Management (within the Storage section). You'll see a list of drives (hard drive, cd, floppy, etc). For the Hard drive, if this is your first/main hard drive, it'll be labled Disk 0. If you look to the right, you'll see the various partitions as white boxes. Just locate the partition that you want to delete (any linux partitions will be labled "Unknown Partition". Right click on it and choose Delete Partition. You'll probably have at least 2 of them, one for the swap, and one for the main partition. Maybe even a 3rd. Delete only the ones that are of Unknown type. You should then be able to right click on the unpartitioned block and create a new partition. Create it as an NTFS partition. I don't remember if you'll be able to format at this point or if you need to right click on it again to format. 

Once you're done, you can right click one more time and choose "Change Drive Letter and Paths". Set the drive letter to whatever you want. If you already have a D: drive (most likely your CD/DVD drive), then pick something else so as to not conflict with your existing setup. 

That should take care of it for you.


----------



## Demorve (Jan 29, 2005)

First of all I'm a Linux newbe. I just installed suse Linux 9.2 and was playing around with it and I switched from gui to text. Now I can't get back to the gui. Every time I run SaX2 I can cofigure my video card but not switch to the kde desktop. Would someone please tell the command to do this and were I have to be to execute it. My manuals tell me how to switch between the graphical interface to the text interface but not the reverse. I really don't want to reinstall if I don't have to.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Demorve said:


> First of all I'm a Linux newbe. I just installed suse Linux 9.2 and was playing around with it and I switched from gui to text. Now I can't get back to the gui. Every time I run SaX2 I can cofigure my video card but not switch to the kde desktop. Would someone please tell the command to do this and were I have to be to execute it. My manuals tell me how to switch between the graphical interface to the text interface but not the reverse. I really don't want to reinstall if I don't have to.


To get the GUI back, type "startx", then go to where you made the change to switch from GUI to text, and undo what you had done.


----------

